# Loud double pop whenever sound is played



## cubanresourceful (Jan 16, 2012)

Every time a track is played, or a sound is played, a double pop is heard. This happens before every song is played, when a track finishes and another starts.

Here is some information if this can helps you:


```
CubanBeast# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA VIA VT1708B_1 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <HDA VIA VT1708B_1 PCM #1 Digital> (play)
```

The driver for my sound chip is snd_hda. Can you guys help me? I searched the forums for popping noises, etc., and I did not get any hits. I apologize in advance if this has been asked before.

Thank you for any and all help.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 16, 2012)

The needle is hitting some dust in the grooves. Clean the record and try again.


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 16, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> The needle is hitting some dust in the grooves. Clean the record and try again.



I am using FLAC files, sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 19, 2012)

I submitted a bug report to Clementine, but if this helps anyone, let me know.



> What steps will reproduce the problem?
> 1. Play a song
> 2. Loud popping noise will be heard (two pops, as if the speakers are being plugged in for the first time)
> 3. Song plays
> ...


----------



## Persephone (Jan 21, 2012)

I am getting this popping noise in Clementine now that I have upgraded to 9.0R and Clementine 1.0.    Didn't happen with pre-9.0R and the older version of Clementine.


----------

